# Counters in Response to a #4 strike - Low Gate



## Guro Harold (Sep 15, 2006)

- #4 Block, left hand grabs opponent's stike right under middle section. 
- Slips into bolo punch (or bait).
- Opponent grabs hand to counter.
- Defender uses the attackers own stick to strike and clear the opponent's checking.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 15, 2006)

- #4 Block, left hand grabs opponent's stike right under middle section. 
- Slips into bolo punch (or bait)
- Opponent grabs hand to counter.
- Defender uses punyo to trap hand, pulls hand under opponents seized stick, the uses punyo to trap the opponent's hand and stick.
- The defender uses their thigh to secure the trap.
Note: The punyo trap can be used to trap an opponent who doesn't commit to a grab as well.
After this trap, the defender can then flow into the #4 snake disarm.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 15, 2006)

Palusut said:


> - #4 Block, left hand grabs opponent's stike right under middle section.
> - Slips into bolo punch (or bait)
> - Opponent grabs hand to counter.
> - Defender uses punyo to trap hand, pulls hand under opponents seized stick, the uses punyo to trap the opponent's hand and stick.
> - The defender uses their thigh to secure the trap.


FCS influenced Follow up...

After the person has been trapped, and should be on the floor (Remembering the Professor), execute the "hog-tie" lasso, and take the person fully on the floor.


----------

